# For those who have babies with sensitive tummies...



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I know some of you have babies with IBS, colitis or general tummy issues. Most of you have found foods and protein sources that work well for you. NOT trying to get you to change, just wanted to share some information for others.

Hope has been on Ziwipeak Venison since 5 months of age (so 2.5 years) and has done well on it. Her Holistic Vet, who we have seen for almost 2 years, keeps asking about how she does on/with the Venison. She is surprised that she did as well as she did on it. She explained warm versus cool animal proteins to me. 

Venison and Chicken are warm proteins. We KNEW that she could not have chicken, I just did not know why.

Duck and Rabbit are cool proteins.

She considers Bison a neutral meat so asked me to avoid it for now. I tried her on the Orijen freeze-dried snacks and she did not do well. I think it is because they contain tripe which is very rich.

So, I sloooooowly (over 2 months time because I was so worried about triggering her issues) have switched her to Rabbit. We chose Stella & Chewy's freeze-dried. She is doing really well. The other two are on a mix of ZP Venison and the S&C Rabbit. She is still an occasional stool eater (yuck) so I am trying to move the other 2 to all S&C Rabbit. I LOVE LOVE LOVE ZP and it's ingredients. I will continue to use it for training and for their "Go to your room" treats.

I just wanted to give an endorsement for S&C Rabbit/cool proteins for those of you struggling to find something that will work if you have one with a sensitive tummy.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh, good I have a S & C question. I got some samples from the local holistic pet store. How much S& C freeze dried do you feed. I may have misunderstood, but it hardly seemed like enough to fill his little tummy. Also, do you rehydrate? Thanks


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Glad Stella & Chewys works for you! Finding that perfect food can be so hard. Onyx was on S&C before but when I tried to give her some again, she got red, hot, and itchy everywhere. I don't know why she would react that way to the food, I'm thinking it might have been a coincidence and it was a reaction to something at the hotel we were in at the time.

Anyway @ zellko - Onyx is 8 pounds and ate 2-3 freeze dried patties a day, depending on which flavor as the calories are different. You can go to the S&C website and check out there feeding guide. Remember it's just a guide though and your dog may need more or less than the recommendation. I'd say just start with the recommendation and go from there. If your Chi starts gaining weight, cut back a little. If they start losing, add a little. You really just have to watch your dog.

As for rehydrating, it isn't necessary to feed it, but I always do. I believe the more water the better. It makes the food easier to digest and keeps the kidneys from straining.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Karen, do you have any more information on warm and cool proteins?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

zellko said:


> Oh, good I have a S & C question. I got some samples from the local holistic pet store. How much S& C freeze dried do you feed. I may have misunderstood, but it hardly seemed like enough to fill his little tummy. Also, do you rehydrate? Thanks


I add a bunch of water! Warm, not hot. I started here:
Stella & Chewy's - Feeding Guide



Wicked Pixie said:


> Karen, do you have any more information on warm and cool proteins?


There is tons out there. It follows Chinese medicine. This is one article that I found helpful. As I run across things I will try and add. 
hot and cooling foods for pets, yin and yan in dogs, traditional chinese medicine for pets, damp heat in dogs, treating phlegm symptoms in pets, using food to balance yin and yan, allergy remedy for dogs


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Excellent info and links, Karen. Thank you!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, how did I miss this!! Karen, I never did thank you for turning me on to S&C absolutely rabbit!! It's been a wonderful hit here and it may be due to your informative article about cool & warm proteins. Although I don't fully understand the cool & warm thing, somehow it seems to be on the right track cause Midgie doesn't seem to handle chicken well and I'm constantly rethinking the ZP Venison. Midgie gets a combination of cool and warm for breakfast and dinner. Not sure if that's a good thing. Thanks for the article.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Have you tried Primal? Similar to S&C but a little cheaper.

I give BG & Sonny either a Primal brick or S&C patty for breakfast then raw for dinner.

Huly can have either the Primal Turkey or S&C Chicken even with all of his allergies.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I hadn't read this before. its very interesting ! thanks for posting it !! after I read this , I decided to try Tootsie on the Duck primal and so far ( alittle less than aweek ) , she is doing great on it . I was feeding her Lamb and I think she's doing better on the duck . I wonder if pheasant is a warm or cold protein. I think Stella and Chewys has pheasant and I was curious about it


I have been trying to figure out the best food for Tootsie for years. I had tried Duck but it was the Duck duck goose stella and chewys that had the turkey in it. I had ruled out duck but now i'm very excited to continue her on Primal Duck and to see what kind of results I get


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> I hadn't read this before. its very interesting ! thanks for posting it !! after I read this , I decided to try Tootsie on the Duck primal and so far ( alittle less than aweek ) , she is doing great on it . I was feeding her Lamb and I think she's doing better on the duck . I wonder if pheasant is a warm or cold protein. I think Stella and Chewys has pheasant and I was curious about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope it goes well Elaine! Welcome on board the duck train. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Hope it goes well Elaine! Welcome on board the duck train.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hehe. :duckie: , thanks Krystal ! I also do think reading about Odie and checking the ingredients helped get me thinking about switching Tootsie to the Primal duck too !! she was on the Ziwi peak Lamb but when that ran out , she's been eating the Primal Lamb. ( I seemed to think she did the best on Lamb after trying so many different types of food but she still was itchy ) Minnie and Peyton are very happy to be eating up Tootsies Primal Lamb, and Tootsie loves all food but I think I've noticed she is a lot less itchy on the Primal Duck !!! 

a lot I read here on Karens Post seems to make sense for Tootsie. she doesn't have upset tummy but her body is always hot just like it says and so, i'm hoping this theory works for her


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> hehe. :duckie: , thanks Krystal ! I also do think reading about Odie and checking the ingredients helped get me thinking about switching Tootsie to the Primal duck too !! she was on the Ziwi peak Lamb but when that ran out , she's been eating the Primal Lamb. ( I seemed to think she did the best on Lamb after trying so many different types of food but she still was itchy ) Minnie and Peyton are very happy to be eating up Tootsies Primal Lamb, and Tootsie loves all food but I think I've noticed she is a lot less itchy on the Primal Duck !!!
> 
> a lot I read here on Karens Post seems to make sense for Tootsie. she doesn't have upset tummy but her body is always hot just like it says and so, i'm hoping this theory works for her


Me too! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Pheasant is a warm protein.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> Pheasant is a warm protein.


ok, thanks ! I was almost going to get some cause Chewy.com is out of the primal duck but I figured I better not. now that I know its a warm protein, I def. wont buy it for Tootsie. i'm sticking with duck for now, and after awhile, i'll try the rabbit too


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Very interesting information. Thanks for sharing. Any idea what beef is? Mine basically get vension or vension and fish in ZP with a little Stella and Chewy's beef or Primal Beef mixed in.


----------

